# Looking for a durable air mattress for camping



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I am looking for a dependable air mattress to use for soared bedroom and camping. I would appreciate your suggestions.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Spare, not soared lol


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Check out e-bay there are many choice's....But thermarest comes to mind.....~AKAOldmiser*


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks I will check it out


----------



## Bill W (May 7, 2016)

Do yourself a real favor and buy two. 
You WILL want at least one battery powered inflator. Bike pumps and foot pumps suck. One should come with one of or both mattresses.
Buy a mattress about 10 bux more expensive than the cheapest pos at Walmart for camping. You're camping, if you stay anally compulsive guarding that mattress and it doesn't get all holed up then some dog's going to pee on it, it'll get infested with a gang of mutant ticks that you'll wind up bringing home to the old lady or God knows what'll happen to it. 
You're in the woods. Stuff happens.
Don't get the cheapest one. They curl up around you as soon as you put your weight on them. I bought a pos like that once and was miserable. Like a hot dog in a bun until I got fed up, stabbed the damned thing with a lantern, tossed it out of the tent and slept on tree roots.
Get the double deluxe setup for the spare room. If the goofy uncle and crazy aunt pop it and don't replace it they'll be too ashamed to come over again. That problem's finally solved.
You'll also like the deluxe setup for yourself when the old lady's being too evil nasty to be in the same room with.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Depending on your style of camping (if you have to hike to the camp ground you may want something a little more light and compact than if you've got your pick-up to carry the gear) you may also want to look into so called auto inflatables.

These are foam filled mattresses that you have to roll up tight to deflate, and to inflate you simply open the air valve and wait about five minutes, close the valve again and you're ready to sleep. The expanding foam inside does the work for you, no need for pumps.

After rolling up and deflating, don't forget to close the air valve or it'll reinflate in the package and will be very hard to get out next time round.

So for inflating, unroll, open valve, wait, close valve.

For deflating, open valve, roll up tight working toward the valve, then close it again.

Comfortable enough for camping and easy to carry around and use. Not so great for the spare room.


----------

